# How to sterilise glassware?



## Dannie (Jan 12, 2012)

I am intending to brew some test E now, and I was wondering whats the best way to sterilise a beaker. Step by step instructions will be much appreciated.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Most clean facilities use an autoclave which is pretty much a pressure cooker to boil the glassware for upwards of I think 20 minutes, correct me if i'm wrong. I'd start with using a pressure cooker and boiling your glassware in distilled water at minimum 212F for 20 minutes.


----------



## delcapone (Jan 12, 2012)

couldnt you just use alcohol, and let it air dry?


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 12, 2012)

^^this is what I do and so far it's been good..


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 12, 2012)

delcapone said:


> couldnt you just use alcohol, and let it air dry?



Yep, then bake it at 275 for an hour. gtg


----------



## Dannie (Jan 12, 2012)

Does it matter if the oven isnt sterile?


----------

